# #100DaysOfX



## Virgo (Apr 6, 2022)

https://www.100daysofx.com/
		


I thought I'd start a thread in case anyone wanted to join in on the challenge and still be accountable without using your own social media to do it. Discuss reasons here for starting, if you're struggling, and general progress posts. Feel free to post for each day with an update of what you did.

Have any of you tried 100DOX already? The coding one is very popular but there's a lot of other areas that have become common like music, fitness, art etc. Anything you want to build a habit with that would bring you satisfaction at the end of 100 days.

I would personally like to do coding, health, and chess with this, but because it will be my first time starting and only two are recommended at a time, I think I'll start with health. So today I am going to make a list of everything I can do for at least 1 hour each day that will count as something healthy for my body and/or mind.


----------

